# my recent outing



## dizdiz200 (May 7, 2012)

i havent been on in awhile and havent got to do much calling but the times i do get to go im doing great with all the help from forum.. i have learned so much and still learning...thanks guys...


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

Nice pair diz. I thought you and valetudo fell of the face of the earth. Good to have you back !


----------



## dizdiz200 (May 7, 2012)

we are still around just very busy.. me with work and training.. her with work and school... she didnt get to make that trip she was pretty mad about it..lol..


----------



## Rick Howard (Feb 25, 2012)

Yeah don't make a habit of leaving her home while you nail the foxes. lol

Nice job Diz.


----------



## hassell (Feb 9, 2010)

Congrats. on the hunt, stick around a bit more!!


----------



## Antlerz22 (Apr 18, 2011)

Good job!


----------



## Weasel (Jun 18, 2012)

Good going! Those greys sure are purty.


----------



## 220swift (Mar 2, 2011)

Nice fox diz, good shooting. Good to see you back on here.


----------



## bones44 (Jan 7, 2011)

Nice looking foxes diz !


----------



## Hortontoter (Apr 27, 2012)

A couple of pretty grays.


----------



## fr3db3ar (Aug 6, 2011)

Nice, what are you doing hunting inside the fence


----------



## bar-d (Feb 3, 2010)

Kudos, nice foxes.


----------



## Tracker401 (May 4, 2012)

Nice looking pair. What did you shoot with, 22 Mag, 17HMR...centerfire? Doesn't look like it ripped them up. Foxes tend to have pretty thin skins.
Tracker401


----------



## dizdiz200 (May 7, 2012)

thanks all.. i shot them with my 22 mag.. the high fence is on one side of our lease.. belongs to a diffrent property owner.. she makes sure i dont leave her much...lol i seem to be having way more luck calling during the day than at night i must be doing something wrong.. i dont over use the red light or not that im aware of. i just seem to call moe in during daylight...i use same system at night i use during the day.. any pointers?


----------



## Rick Howard (Feb 25, 2012)

I am not a night hunter.... yet..... My guess would be you just are not seeing them at night.... They are probably there but they find you before you find them with the light.


----------



## OutdoorFreak97 (Oct 22, 2012)

dizdiz200 said:


> thanks all.. i shot them with my 22 mag.. the high fence is on one side of our lease.. belongs to a diffrent property owner.. she makes sure i dont leave her much...lol i seem to be having way more luck calling during the day than at night i must be doing something wrong.. i dont over use the red light or not that im aware of. i just seem to call moe in during daylight...i use same system at night i use during the day.. any pointers?


They mite be up more during the night

When your calling during the day you mite be bringing them outta bed, at night when you walk into your stand they mite see you and you obviously don't see them, in turn they know your there and the leave the country (of course not literly leave the country, in deer hunting when we spot and stalk and we blow it we say theyre leaving the country)

Just an idea, if your driving up in a truck you use the lights and have lights in the truck that are more than likely on, wait about 2 minutes 
Humans can kinda see in the dark, and when you use a light you temporarily ruin it, when you turn the light off and wait you get it back
That's why I suggest waiting a small amount of time, that way you don't have to use your light and scare off the yotes

Just a couple theorys! 
Mite not be true, someone will have to give it a look over, someone with a little more experience.


----------

